# Help with front porch



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

*Concrete blocks*

How about using concrete blocks to build up the pillar? 

Check out page 4 of this Quikrete project guide:

http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/Projects/BrickAndStoneVeneerWalls.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I can't help out with your question, but the house looks awesome.....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

benjamincall said:


> How about using concrete blocks to build up the pillar?
> 
> Good luck!


Ditto on the blocks with a stone veneer.

I'd lower the masonry portion to the porch height and use longer wood posts.

Also add a handrail to the steps


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for the comments and help. They are greatly appreiciated. Any other idea's are welcomed. Do you like the post's the way they are?, with 1 on the left, 2 in the middle, and 3 on the right.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think in the 4 areas the poist should look the same - size wise
The 3 in front & the one on the side

They are (and should) be evenly spaced along the front


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with bjb that your house is awesome. My feeling on the two masonry columns was that there was all this mass on the right side of the stairs with a small mass on the left.

As far as the 1-2-3 posts are concerned, I would probably make it 2-2-3 so that from the front view it look like 2-2-2. I would also make the steps a little wider.

To get more ideas on this you could take another pic without the rug over the rail and post it on the Remodeling Page with a request for suggestions:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/
.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Putting stone on the block (original) columns would look OK. You will lose the date plaque. But putting composite would ruin the look, but as it already has vinyl siding, it wouldn't matter much. I would remove the siding down to the original underneath. It may be in fair condition. Build a Craftsman handrail as Bob said, to match the Craftsman bungalow house style you have. Paint the house and trim in Arts and Crafts colors, and the porch soffit in same. Replace the screen door with wooden, and lose the closed soffits. Add the knee braces to the over-hangs: http://books.google.com/books?id=E5S9qrSNxx0C&pg=PA145&dq=framing+barge+lookouts&lr= You could re-plumb the block columns easier than refacing them. Leave them the height they are unless you are trying for the re-muddled look. You have the potential for a really nice looking restored house. 

Some examples: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&cd=1&q=flickr+craftsman+house+styles&spell=1
The flickr site has a lot. Be safe, G


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll throw in my two bits on the design:

Some craftsman style columns would be my choice.










I agree with Bob about the symmetry issue with the existing brick columns. What does everyone think about building three new columns to match the original height of the taller columns? I think you might as well go bigger if you're going to redo the columns. I think some stacked flagstone would be a huge improvement over the existing brick.

Here's a site sponsor that sells a variety of wood and composite columns: http://www.pacificcolumns.com


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

design wise, I personally would keep the current architectual layout. you're old farmhouse is adorable, and putting in modern decking and replacing the old charming brick with stone or stone veneer would look out of place. Resale-wise, it's always best to keep an old home true to form.


----------

